

What we like to do in visual calls - peternorton
http://ronstevens.net/post/8520745720/what-we-like-to-do-in-visual-calls

======
FrankMichaels
Not sure about the comment on a video call not being productive. Sure, you
can't fidget around at your desk and multitask, but you're certainly more
focused on the meeting... wouldn't that imply more productivity/efficiency on
the call?

------
aquaticape
I don't care about video -- I just want to get stuff done, so the more ways to
communicate the better.

